# Fish is the best pet to keep



## salcha00 (Jul 30, 2009)

In my opinion Fish are the pest pet to keep.



Admin note: The link to another website, and a portion of this post has been removed, This is due to a violation of Forum Rule #11, prohibiting this type of posting on the Forum. The remainder of the Thread remains intact. Please refrain from this type of activity in the future.


----------



## nanoreefer (Aug 13, 2009)

ty. looks good


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

"I follow the rule to keep 1 fish for every 10 gallons of water."

That's an ancient rule

*looks at fish tank*
Ive got *counts* 19 fish in my 150gal and I have no plans in stopping  Then again the only "larger" fish i have are 2 kole tangs and a multi color angel all the rest are smaller but still just to prove its a pointless rule.


----------



## salcha00 (Jul 30, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> "I follow the rule to keep 1 fish for every 10 gallons of water."
> 
> That's an ancient rule
> 
> ...




My tank is only 25 gallon, I guess i could put another fish or two. I depends on the side and volume you have in your tank and the side of the fish you are going to put in. Also the ratio of the fish you can put on your tank increases when is a larger tank. like yours 150g. you could probably put more than 20 with no problems. But my tank is smaller, also i have clown fish, they are territorial 25 gallon tank is enough for them.
I don't know if i am explaining myself. But i guess if just a matter of trial and error.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

salcha00 said:


> My tank is only 25 gallon, I guess i could put another fish or two. I depends on the side and volume you have in your tank and the side of the fish you are going to put in. Also the ratio of the fish you can put on your tank increases when is a larger tank. like yours 150g. you could probably put more than 20 with no problems. But my tank is smaller, also i have clown fish, they are territorial 25 gallon tank is enough for them.
> I don't know if i am explaining myself. But i guess if just a matter of trial and error.


I agree with you to some extent however you have on your site "Note: only add 1 fish per 10 gallons" that gives the wrong info. Maybe explain to them a little better that that is a rule of thumb for tanks smaller then say 55 gallons.

Also:
Your not taking into account craps, shrimp, snails, or reef cleaners.

for example i have a sand sifting starfish, 2 cleaner clams, scooter blenny and a bunch of snails in my 20 gallon refugium alone.


----------

